# Always getting nauseous when leaving the house?



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

I've had this problem for awhile, and it's kind of embarrassing.. but i'd thought i'd share and ask why this happens or if anyone else has similar experiences..

Whenever I leave to anywhere.. friends house, walmart, school, etc. I start worrying, and thinking 'what if i get sick and have to go home!' or 'What if i can't find a bathroom when i need one ASAP!'

Let me tell you about my experience at Warped Tour. On the 45 minute drive there, I started feeling sick, because I was worrying so much. So I said I have to go to the bathroom now! So we stopped at walgreens, right when i walked in the feeling went away, felt fine. So I went back in the car, a few mins later I started feeling sick again, I just tried to ignore it until we got there. When we got there I totally ruined my boyfriends experience because I dragged him near the bathroom with me about 6 times during the whole time we were there. I also ruined Prom by worrying myself sick.. we left early.. Same with the Homecoming dance.

And about a month ago, we went to TGIF restaurant, well i was fine on the drive there, I was fine when we walked in. When I got my food is when i started worrying but i kept it under control. Then suddenly it just felt like I was drowning in anxiety, i'm not even sure what i was so scared of, but I started feeling nauseous & when we got into the parking lot I nearly threw up. For about 10 mins of the drive back home I felt terribly sick. I never had that happen before? Was that a panic attack?.. 

Anyways, whenever I try to have fun or get out.. i always worry myself sick from worry about getting sick..

How do I overcome this? Or what causes this? Has anyone had similar experiences...? Or am I just a freak, haha.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

See your doctor bout this and see if you can ask him to let you try some antiemetic/anxiolytic such as Hydroxyzine to take as needed which should solve both problems, your situational anxiety/nausea.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

I get panic attacks and heavy oppressive feeling. But no nausea.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

How interesting.... I've heard anxiety/poor mental health can actually cause physical ailments and such, but I don't know about nausea... I'm just saying but, whenever I have a panic attack my head and stomach hurt really bad. 

Maybe it's just simple anxiety? Who knows though...

Whenever I go outside my anxiety rises cause I feel as if people are looking at me, I'm just saying it's a possibility.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Skylaishot said:


> How interesting.... I've heard anxiety/poor mental health can actually cause physical ailments and such, but I don't know about nausea... I'm just saying but, whenever I have a panic attack my head and stomach hurt really bad.
> 
> Maybe it's just simple anxiety? Who knows though...
> 
> Whenever I go outside my anxiety rises cause I feel as if people are looking at me, I'm just saying it's a possibility.


yeah, anxiety can easily cause nausea.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't know if my nausea is caused by the same thing as yours but I get REALLY dizzy and tired and nasious (spelling? anyone?) when my anxiety goes up - even just from leaving work after a full day my head is spinning by the time I get home. 

The best thing to do is just relax as best as you can. I assume it's my body's "fright or flight" reaction sort of coming through when it doesn't need to and my mind just gets overloaded, you know?


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep, panic attacks. I have the same problem. Xanax to the rescue.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I'm the exact same way you are.. I heard theres medicine though thats supposed to calm you. My dad takes something for his SA that calms him whenever he goes somewhere where he knows there will be a lot of people. I forget what he takes though.. Plus I'm scared to take medicine or see anyone about it. But anyways.. I get nausea to. My stomach starts twisting and I feel like I have to use the restroom or throw up. Nowadays I'm bad about actually doing so. I just stay at home mainly nowadays.. Last time I was really anywhere public was about a month ago.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

Insecure said:


> I'm the exact same way you are.. I heard theres medicine though thats supposed to calm you. My dad takes something for his SA that calms him whenever he goes somewhere where he knows there will be a lot of people. I forget what he takes though.. Plus I'm scared to take medicine or see anyone about it. But anyways.. I get nausea to. My stomach starts twisting and I feel like I have to use the restroom or throw up. Nowadays I'm bad about actually doing so. I just stay at home mainly nowadays.. Last time I was really anywhere public was about a month ago.


I'm so glad there is someone else just like me! Well not really, lol, i'm sorry you have to go through this too. I'm also afraid to take medication or see anyone about it.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

xTaylor said:


> I'm so glad there is someone else just like me! Well not really, lol, i'm sorry you have to go through this too. I'm also afraid to take medication or see anyone about it.


lol. Yeah I hate that we have to go through stuff like this but it is great to hear from someone else that knows how it feels. I was starting to feel like an alien on the wrong planet for a bit.


----------



## melpa04 (Nov 12, 2010)

unfortunatly it sounds like you have agoraphobia, same as me, you worry about throwing up, fainting, being embarassed etc.. it can be a combination of anxietys and social anxiety is in agoraphobia to. what the people said above is slightly incorrect. google agoraphobia and i am sure you can relate to the symptoms. the anxiety u felt from being sick is a panic attack.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Yeah I've had this for years, most mornings before I leave the house I feel like I have to throw up. A couple of years ago I'd actually throw up most mornings from anxiety. My stomach's always messed up from stress. I mentioned it to my doctor and he just said how the first things anxiety affects is the stomach.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

Delicate said:


> Yeah I've had this for years, most mornings before I leave the house I feel like I have to throw up. A couple of years ago I'd actually throw up most mornings from anxiety. My stomach's always messed up from stress. I mentioned it to my doctor and he just said how the first things anxiety affects is the stomach.


That's how i feel in the morning before i leave somewhere too, I used to throw up every night though instead of mornings a few years ago!


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

That sucks I'm sorry . Have you been to a doctor about anxiety? I think you should if you haven't.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

Delicate said:


> That sucks I'm sorry . Have you been to a doctor about anxiety? I think you should if you haven't.


No, well kind of, when i tried to tell him once a few years ago he just told me i need to get out more.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I get the nausea, BAD! It's got so bad that when I have to go out I won't eat for a while beforehand because eating makes me feel even sicker. 
It's my main anxiety symptom really.
Wish I knew had to fix it!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I have this problem sometimes, too. I'm a pretty nauseous person in general.



Dr House said:


> See your doctor bout this and see if you can
> ask him to let you try some antiemetic/anxiolytic such as Hydroxyzine to take as needed which should solve both problems, your situational anxiety/nausea.


I wish I could take hydroxyzine. But it makes me sleep for days =(


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

My digestive system just shuts down once it's time to go somewhere potentially stressful.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Delicate said:


> Yeah I've had this for years, most mornings before I leave the house I feel like I have to throw up. A couple of years ago I'd actually throw up most mornings from anxiety. My stomach's always messed up from stress. I mentioned it to my doctor and he just said how the first things anxiety affects is the stomach.


Every morning I would get extremely nauseous before leaving for university. I'd consider it an enormous victory if I didn't make a trip here: :flush

Some mornings were more unforgiving than others.

I've hurled walking in to campus before. It's really hard to surreptitiously conceal it when the university grounds are peppered with roaming students.


----------



## SherlockHolmes (Aug 25, 2011)

*hello*



xTaylor said:


> I've had this problem for awhile, and it's kind of embarrassing.. but i'd thought i'd share and ask why this happens or if anyone else has similar experiences..
> 
> Whenever I leave to anywhere.. friends house, walmart, school, etc. I start worrying, and thinking 'what if i get sick and have to go home!' or 'What if i can't find a bathroom when i need one ASAP!'
> 
> ...


First of all you are not a freak. One of the reason we have social anixety is becuase we see ourselves as "freaks." We overexaggerate small things and overanalyze. You have to learn to change your thinking , and over a few months your disorder will get much better. Also learn to accept yourself being anxious instead of fighting it so much. I've noticed that fish oil seems to help alot along with steady cardio excercise. Take small steps it will get better in time I guarantee you.


----------



## Shuraiya (Aug 11, 2011)

Perhaps it is just an add to your regular Anxiety , 

I always been nervous regardless of where I needed to go , but last newyear I gained a couple more of 'nice' add-ons aka Nauseous , sick , hyperventilating , headache , dizzyness, those kind of things. 

So I figured maybe it is just an add-on on your regular Anxiety , but don't worry - I have had this nauseous for 7-8 months now wherever I was heading to , but I have never never actually had to do it! 

But I got to agree it feels so .. WRONG , just WRONG - Is that a good description?


----------



## indiefilmguy (Aug 28, 2011)

I know the feeling too, go through it several mornings a week, I wake up and I am super anxious, don't want to leave the house, feel physically sick and nauseous, it always feels like I have to force myself to get going and do something, its a daily battle, thankfully I have a very understanding boss who has anxiety issues of his own.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

indiefilmguy said:


> I know the feeling too, go through it several mornings a week, I wake up and I am super anxious, don't want to leave the house, feel physically sick and nauseous, it always feels like I have to force myself to get going and do something, its a daily battle, thankfully I have a very understanding boss who has anxiety issues of his own.


:O Is your boss hiring??


----------



## kt1090 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have this too and it's especially bad during class when I feel like I can't find a way to escape to a bathroom. The worse part is that it causes more anxiety than anything else in my life.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I get this but to a lesser degree and it only happens when I am very anxious. Its more of a constant underlying nausea that never, uh, manifests itself. I think its pretty common with SA (as the thread seems to indicate too). I also get nausea after something embarrasses me that is more like a knot in my stomach. Which again, I think is pretty common.

The only thing that helps with it is benzos for me (although I haven't tried other antianxiety meds).


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

I think this is a form of anxiety.I get nauseous and diarrhea as well when I'm leaving my house to other state to study years ago.I don't really understand why at that time but I can't really eat at all the first few weeks I'm in the dorm separate from my house but after about a month I found that my appetite is back to normal and I'm not going to the toilet as frequent as when I first came to the dorm.It's because our anxiety that makes us feel this nauseous feelings and makes us lost appetite.Other sypmtoms include sleepless night before any event the next day.I had this feeling far too many times that I know it's stem from our anxiety.


----------



## drc90 (Jul 5, 2012)

Im sorry to hear about this and feel for you as it seems like a type of anxiety, i suffer from a social anxiety where i feel sick in social situations n obsess over the fear of being sick in front of people. It means i can't go out for meals or take girls on dates or anything and it sucks


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Take some Compazine or Ondansetron before you leave your house and you shouldn't have any nausea at all.


----------



## drc90 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi guys just checking back in. It's been a while since i've posted anything on here but i've just gone through alot of my old posts to see how i was a year ago. I am doing MUCH better now, I am still seeing my therapist, I am taking Fluoxetine medication but overall I feel a world of difference better. I no longer shy away from social situations, going out drinking is enjoyable again, I can't remember the last time I threw up. I have a girlfriend now and we have even been out for a few meals...I threw up at one of them but ah well. Eating around her is fine and I am so much happier now. I was wondering how all of you are doing?


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

drc90 said:


> Hi guys just checking back in. It's been a while since i've posted anything on here but i've just gone through alot of my old posts to see how i was a year ago. I am doing MUCH better now, I am still seeing my therapist, I am taking Fluoxetine medication but overall I feel a world of difference better. I no longer shy away from social situations, going out drinking is enjoyable again, I can't remember the last time I threw up. I have a girlfriend now and we have even been out for a few meals...I threw up at one of them but ah well. Eating around her is fine and I am so much happier now. I was wondering how all of you are doing?


Hello! I am doing better as well  I started taking Paroxetine not too long ago and have enjoyed life better, I can eat at restaurants and only started to freak out once since i've been on medication. I got a car, and a job (that dealt with people!). I still have anxiety, it has just become more tolerable. I still won't go out by myself unless it's just a quick trip, but grocery shopping is a no. But generally I get excited about going out to eat instead of a dreaded feeling of omg I hope I don't throw up!


----------



## drc90 (Jul 5, 2012)

xTaylor said:


> Hello! I am doing better as well  I started taking Paroxetine not too long ago and have enjoyed life better, I can eat at restaurants and only started to freak out once since i've been on medication. I got a car, and a job (that dealt with people!). I still have anxiety, it has just become more tolerable. I still won't go out by myself unless it's just a quick trip, but grocery shopping is a no. But generally I get excited about going out to eat instead of a dreaded feeling of omg I hope I don't throw up!


I'm so happy to hear this (I know it's been a long time again but I like to check back every now and then to see how everyone is doing & how I have progressed). Eating out is something I actively suggest now, I still have nervous nauseous feelings but I just roll with them and let them happen. I hope you have come on even stronger and stronger.


----------



## Yadira12 (Jul 4, 2015)

You are not alone I have that same issue of throwing up especially when I'm going in a trip or just having fun. My boyfriend seems worried but he also seems sad the fact that I always feel like throwing up or have panic attacks or don't eat at restaurants.. I've tried taking depression pills for anxiety they don't work for me either way.... I feel like I'm loosing my boyfriend at times... and I feel like I ruined people's plans... I just wish I could be normal


----------



## Usagiluna (Aug 26, 2015)

Every time I get up in the morning to get ready for school or something new, I feel like I'm about to throw up and have gag reflects all the time. But when I get there it's gone. Sometimes I throw up before I leave so I have to stay home. How do I overcome this?


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

As the original poster 4 years ago. Somehow I managed to overcome this by staying busy with small tasks for getting ready right before i go. Every now and then i'll still get a rush of anxiety coming on, and feeling nauseous and i just stop and let myself breath, tell myself there is absolutely nothing to be worried about, and just try to live in the moment, not my head. Last resort is my scrolling through my phone, that's my safe item lol.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds like the beginnings of agoraphobia. Get on top of it now and it'll be easier to treat. SSRI's and benzos are the standard treatment for this.

_Edit: Whoops. Sorry, I didn't recognize this was a 4 year old post. Hope you're doing better now. _ :blank


----------

